# dedizierte Grafikkarte aktivieren



## Architecct (19. August 2016)

Hallo, 

ich habe heute mal wieder Empire Earth 2 gestartet und in Systemeinstellungen dort wurde mir angezeigt, dass in meinem System ein Intel HD 5400 Grafik benutzt wird. Allerdings sollte eine GTX 970M verbaut sein. 
Ich habe einen MSI GE72 2QF Apache Pro Laptop. 
Im Anzeige Menü bei windows wurde mir auch angezeigt, dass die Intel Grafik benutzt wird. Daraufhin wollte ich im Bios gucken ob ich dort etwas finde, wo ich die GTX aktivieren kann. Da ich aus den Angaben da nicht schlau geworden bin wollte ich den PC neustarten und im Internet nach einer Lösung suchen, allerdings startete der Laptop dann immer wieder ins Bios und ich kam nicht mehr zum Desktop. 
Ich habe jetzt den Laptop aus gemacht und eine kurze weile  gewartet und dann ging es wieder.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass mir jemand sagen kann, was ich tun muss um meine GTX Grafikkarte zu aktivieren und was ich tun kann, wenn der Laptop nochmal nur ins BIOS startet. (warten kann ja hfftl nicht die Lösung sein) 

LG 
Architecct


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (19. August 2016)

Rechtsklick auf das Spiel bzw. die Verknüpfung vom Spiel. Dann "Mit Grafikprozessossor ausführen", auf "Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor" klicken und freuen.


----------



## Architecct (19. August 2016)

Dann steht, dass ich nicht berechtigt bin den Grafikprozessor in diesem Menü auszuwählen und dass ich das in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung machen soll. Das hab ich dann auch gemacht und bei 3D Einstellungen den Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor als Standard gesetzt. Dennoch steht bei EE2, dass die Intel HD Graphic benutzt wird^^


----------



## iTzZent (19. August 2016)

Welche Farbe hat der Powerbutton, wenn du im Spiel bist ?

Manchmal steht im Spiel einfach nur die falsche Grafikkarte... Die Farbe des Powerbuttons verrät genau, welche GPU aktiv ist.


----------



## Architecct (19. August 2016)

Bei Empire Earth 2 bleibt er blau, wenn ich CS:GO starte leuchtet er schwach Orange


----------



## iTzZent (19. August 2016)

Alles klar, dann ist wirklich die Intel IGP aktiv, denn blau bedeutet Intel GPU und orange bedeutet Nvidia GPU. 

Bei Empire Earth 2 spielt es aber keine Rolle, welche GPU aktiv ist. Das Spiel ist über 11 Jahre alt und benötigt eine Grafikkarte mit 64MB vRAM... die Intel GPU dürfte in etwa 20x schneller sein wie die empfohlene Grafikkarte.

Du kannst dich aber gerne mal mit dem inoffiziellen Patch beschäftigen, der sollte dein Problem beseitigen: EE2.eu - Empire Earth II - Unofficial Patch 1.5 (2015)



> Experimental Support of DirectX 9. Performances improvement in game, fixes a problem where only integrated graphics card is detected by game (NVIDIA Optimus problem for
> example on Windows 10). To enable DirectX 9 - please start "UP1.5 Settings" in the Launcher after installation.
> - Experimental FIX for graphics problems on Intel HD graphics cards (fixes no fire/explosion effects bug). Please use this fix only if you really need it.


----------



## Architecct (19. August 2016)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Erklärung mit dem Licht! 
Gibt es eventuell noch eine Lösung für das "startet immer ins Bios" Problem?


----------



## iTzZent (19. August 2016)

Besteht das Problem denn immernoch ?

Alternativ kannst du gerne mal das Bios flashen, das geht recht einfach bei dem Gerät. Mehr zu dem Thema erfährst du hier: Notebook Bios & Firmware Update Tutorial


----------

